# Map Windows 7 Shared Folder to Win 95



## Kreij (Jul 11, 2011)

Okay ... I have a shared folder on a Win7 Pro machine.
The machine is located on a domain.
I want to map the folder on a Win 95 machine, which is not on the domain.
(I cannot update the OS of the 95 machine, it's a CNC)

This works fine if I try to map to a XP Pro machine, but the connection will not authenticate when trying to get to the Win 7 machine.

I tried setting the LMCompatibilityLevel registry key to "1" on the 7 machine, but that did not help.
The Win 95 computer tells me that I need a password to make the connection, but no passwords work.

I d/l'ed DSClinet9x and Windows 2.0 Installer for the 95 machine, but now it wants IE4 

Any thoughts?


----------



## newtekie1 (Jul 11, 2011)

Did you change the option in Advanced Sharing Settings to allow 40 and 56 bit encryption?


----------



## Kreij (Jul 11, 2011)

I changed the NTLM SSP in secpol to no minimum. Is there something else?


----------



## hellrazor (Jul 12, 2011)

It works fine with XP? I only ask because I spent like 4 hours last night trying to get my cousin's XP machine working with mine so we could play games, and had absolutely no luck.


----------



## Kreij (Jul 12, 2011)

I am able to map the folder shared by the Windows 7 machine on my XP Pro machine without problem.
I cannot get the Windows 95 machine to map the folder shared by the Windows 7 machine.
The Windows 95 machine will map a drive shared by an XP machine just fine.


----------



## newtekie1 (Jul 12, 2011)

Kreij said:


> I changed the NTLM SSP in secpol to no minimum. Is there something else?









There is that option, I don't believe it is the same thing, and I also don't belive Win95 supported 128-bit encryption.


----------



## Kreij (Jul 12, 2011)

Yes, that was set that was. I assume that got changed when I set the encryption level in secpol.
I also set the system to accept all the different types of encryption.

Still not happy.

I noticed the "Password protected sharing" option in your pic above.
That option does not exist on my 7 machine.


----------



## Kreij (Jul 12, 2011)

Okay .. I figured it all out.

Configuring Windows 95 so it can map Windows 7 shared folders.

You need to update Windows 95 so that it can utilitze NTLMv2 network protocols (and use 128 bit encryption for authentification).
Nothing needs to be done on the Windows 7 machine other than sharing a drive or folder.

On the Windows 95 Machine you will need a local account with the same name and password as on the Win7 machine or in the domain.
The Windows 95 computer does not have to be a member computer in the domain (ie. does not need domain authentification)

1) Install the Distributed File System client for Windows 95 (dfs41w95.exe)
2) Install WinSock 2.0 (w95ws2setup.exe)
3) Install Microsoft Dial-Up Network 1.3 (MSDUN13.exe)
(I wasn't sure what msdun13 does to the TCP/IP stack so I reinstalled winsock2.0 again)
4) Install Internet Explorer 4.01 SP2 / 32 bit (ie40sp2.exe ... you need this or step #6 will termintate without installing)
5) Install Microsoft Installer 2.0 (InstMsiA.exe .. you need this so Windows 95 knows what to do with the .msi file in the next step)
6) Install Distributed Services Client for Windows 9x (dsclient9x.msi)
7) Go into the registry editor (regedit) and go to ...
 HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE/SYSTEM/CurrentControlSet/Control
 Create a Key named Lsa
 Create a DWORD in Lsa named LMCompatilbility with a hex value of "3".
8) Reboot once more.

Mapping a network drive on a Windows 7 machine should now work.


----------



## Completely Bonkers (Jul 12, 2011)

A lot of time and sweat in that solution, Kreij. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Kreij (Jul 13, 2011)

Thanks guys, I figure it's not worth a whole lot to most people, but it will now be in the TPU archives if you do a search.


----------

